# Printing Tickets from Labelwriter



## KBToys82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm a music teacher at a High School, and currently when we print tickets for any of our concerts or events, we print tickets onto card stock (8 per page) and then cut them with a paper cutter. We typically do not have assigned seating.

At one point, someone in the building was attempting to use a ticket company and was given some ticket stock and a Dymo Laberwriter 450 Turbo which is a thermal printer. I believe at some point they both have to be returned.

I'm trying to save a lot of time and energy and I would like to be able to just print tickets using a machine rather than copying and cutting which takes way too long. 

I'm looking for the best & cheapest route to printing tickets. I'm not interested in an online service as it will never be approved, but if I can get another label writer (if that will work) and ticket stock so I can create my own tickets and save a lot of time I would much appreciate it.

I've scoured the internet, but most ticket suppliers say they will work with the Datamax or Boca printers and nothing about other printers, and one company (Worldwide Ticketcraft) even said that only regular labels will work with that printer when I know it worked previously. I was hoping to buy their discounted 2x5.5 Thermal ticket stock paper since I would like to have a ticket stub retained and not the entire ticket.


Any thoughts?


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 28, 2015)

A side note, I just did another search, and ShowTix4u also uses ticket stock with a Labelwriter 450. I'm wondering if I should just take a chance and by the tickets from Worldwide Ticketcraft.


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bueller?


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll bite. I'm a TD here at a high school. We don't print tickets to events. We use seatyourself.biz for online ticketing, and simply order tickets online if we want physical tickets to hand out. Most online ticketing sites put QR codes on their receipts that we can scan via android or Iphone devices. I used to work at a place that used boca printers and they were great to work with, but when they didn't work or didn't like the new ticket stock we received they were a major pain.

For middle school productions, the patrons simply print their ticket at home or check in at the box office where they write the seat numbers on their programs.

For high school shows, they come to will-call and we hand them physical tickets with their seats written on them in sharpie. Not very professional, but we have never had any complaints.

How many ticketed events are you doing per year?


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 31, 2015)

We do about 5, but having a company process CC's will never be approved. That's why I want to do everything in house.


----------



## flowalex999 (Jan 31, 2015)

What about using square for it?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 31, 2015)

Still the same. Sales needs to only be cash only, and since a very high percentage of our sales is from the students themselves, it's not really to big of a deal for me to push for an program that would allow CC's. I'm just thinking of getting stock thermal tickets at this point and giving it a try. I've read that the companies ShowTix4u and Booktix both give you a Dymo Labelwriter to print off, so I'm hoping it does work.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 7, 2015)

You can get a Dymo printer and stock and print whatever you want. There is standard business card stock that could probably make a pretty good ticket and is probably less expensive than buying ticket stock. 

The Dymo software is capable of doing things like incremental numbering and bar codes if you need. You can also import data from a spreadsheet, so if you wanted to do assigned ticketing, you could build a spreadsheet with all your set numbers and prices and such and just do a print-merge. I do this all the time to make hang tape labels from lightwright.


----------



## jonliles (Feb 11, 2015)

Out of box solution here, why not use Vistaprint? A box of 100 business cards costs about $8. Vistaprint doesn't care what you put in the text. The have tons of layouts to choose from. Heck, you can even upload a graphic. Much cheaper than buying new thermal stock and a lot less hassle IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Grebby (Feb 11, 2015)

Avery makes blank cardstock tickets, complete with tear-off stubs, that you can feed into any inkjet or laser printer. They come in packs of 20 sheets, 10 to a sheet. You can order them online or possibly from your office supply vendor. Avery #16154. They also have downloadable templates for Microsoft Word.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Feb 17, 2015)

I like the Avery. While they don't have the high powered features, they will serve you well, and are easy to set up. Im assuming you're school has a copyer/mass printer that can do the Job.


----------



## de27192 (Feb 17, 2015)

5 steps to making easy tickets:

1. You could go to https://www.perforatedpaper.com/ (I found this on google in 30 seconds) and buy a heap of whichever perforated card size / arrangement you think will suit your tickets best. Buy loads of it.

2. You could use MS word and a couple of trial print-outs until you get it bang on; to develop a master template with the cut-out lines and margins.

3. You could then use MS Word to create a template. _Your company presents...._ "*EVENT NAME*" across the middle, "EVENT VENUE" (leave this as is, if it's always the same). "_Standard Terms and Conditions Blurb" _and whatever else you think your tickets should have on them. Leave spaces for customer names, show dates (if more than one) ticket prices (if more than one), and seating allocations (if applicable), don't put them on this template.

4. Create another template with ONLY the Customer name, the event date, the ticket price and the seat allocation. 

5. Now you can print off a great big load of tickets from the first template as this information is constant on the whole run of tickets. Then when you sell tickets, you can simply update the customer's details in the template, and print it out _on top of _the existing printed tickets, to add the show-specific information. When selling less than a full A4 sheet at a time, you'll have to make a system for which tickets on the template to fill in to do individual tickets after one has been cut from the perforated sheet; but you will get there.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel (Mar 17, 2015)

If you don't use assigned seating :

https://www.yapsody.com/ 

/thread


----------



## de27192 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yapsody is brilliant.


----------

